# Sargent 7/13



## CootHammer (Jan 10, 2012)

Got there at daylight and couldn't beleive my eyes, it looked like a lake out there with next to no waves! Kayaked the baits out and the excitement began! 5 sharks, 3 Bull Reds and big Sting Ray!


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

nice catch. what was the choice of bait?


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

Nice report! Did the seaweed give you any problems?


----------



## CootHammer (Jan 10, 2012)

We used mullet for most of the fish. We cut up the sting ray and caught one on him and had a bunch of dropped runs on it. We had a lot of terminal tackle failures with bend hooks, leaders breaking and just freakish line breaks on small hits. There was no seaweed till about 3pm then it started catching the lines. This was my first productive trip with many firsts, I credit it all to this forum, Thanks guys. If y'all can ID the sharks I would appreciate it.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Awesome job! I'm jealous.

www.fishingscout.com/scouts/LostBoysOutdoors


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks for the report. I was down there 11 and had a few dropped runs and freakish line breaks as well.


----------



## CootHammer (Jan 10, 2012)

Y'all help me ID the sharks, I'm sure the little one and one other were Black tips but the other 3 didn't have any black on there tips.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

very nice great job!!


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm not an expert by any means but I think the first two pics are Bulls, the next two are Blacktips and the last one is a spinner. I would be interested to hear what others say.


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

I would take a guess and say the first two are blacktips the next two are bulls and the last one I would agree on being a spinner. I read some where a while back that blacktips don't have black on their dorsal fin. but not to sure. I just catch em and release em.


----------



## CootHammer (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks guys that's kinda what we thought.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

None of those are bulls or spinners. 3, 4, and 5 are all blacktips for sure. 1 and 2 look like they might be finetooths. Nice job


----------



## CootHammer (Jan 10, 2012)

Where can I find a really good ID chart?


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Here is a spinner vs blacktip thread I did.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=507304

Here is a great link that all sharkfishermen should have bookmarked. It has a really good biological description of any shark you need.
http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/fish/Education/bioprofile.htm

Bull sharks should be one of the easiest sharks to ID.


----------



## CootHammer (Jan 10, 2012)

I got a lot to learn!


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

CootHammer said:


> I got a lot to learn!


Haha well there are really only 6 species that you need to learn. If you catch anything besides those 6, take a picture and look it up later.
-Blacktip
-Atlantic Sharpnose
-Bonnethead
-Spinner
-Sandbar
-Bull

There are only 3 species that you can keep at 24". Blacktips, Atlantic Sharpnose, and Bonnetheads. Learn those 3 well.

The rest of the shark species need to be 64" long or are on a protected species list. Most of the sharks on the protected species list are very rare to catch from the texas beach, but one is fairly common and that is the Sandbar shark.

People often mistake Spinner sharks for blacktips so its important to know the 2 because spinners have to be 64" to keep.

People often mistake sandbars and bulls so its important to know the difference because bulls have to be 64" and sandbars are protected.

So learn those 6 sharks and know which category they fall into and you should be fine on the texas coast. If you catch something you can't ID snap a picture and let it go.


----------



## CootHammer (Jan 10, 2012)

Good advice man, I've got surf fishing on the brain now 24/7 so I'm sure ilk have all the species down before long.


----------



## waltmeda (Jul 9, 2013)

I made this cheat sheet for myself. It's not all inclusive and there are a lot of variances but I think it will help when I am on the beach.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

waltmeda said:


> I made this cheat sheet for myself. It's not all inclusive and there are a lot of variances but I think it will help when I am on the beach.


Nice job on the chart! Most surf fishing including shark fishing is common sense but I love it when science is deployed. Green to ya man!


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks for the chart and all the other info.


----------



## JD slayer (Jul 9, 2013)

Nice work i am ready to go buddy.


----------



## Lexy1 (Jul 12, 2012)

Wow. Now I know why U are so pumped on surf fishing. 
Excellent trip with nice catches.


----------

